# digitizing software



## ragamuffinprinti (Jun 17, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has anything to say about Floriani Total Control digitizing software. i attending a class. It looks really good. Just wondering what everyone else thinks? Or what is a good digitizing software. What do you look for?


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I would recommend Pulse or Wilcom. These are the only 2 software programs that I know are good but they are expensive.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

We've been sewing for a little over 12 years. We purchased software to create type and edit designs. If you are new to embroidery or have never digitized before, the cost of purchasing digitized designs has dropped to such a level that it is basically a commodity. The cost and learning curve to become a competent digitizer, let alone a great digitizer, is no longer worth the effort when you can purchase quality digitized designs for $4.00/m.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

boy I agree Chuck - I just had to have a digitizing program. I use to combine and edit. There are a zillion places to buy good designs and some really good digitizers out there. But i am not one of them nor do I pretend to be.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

Chuck has brought up a good point. Although you would want software so you can at least set up names.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

That is why we have the editing/type creation software.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

This is good info. 
I'm happy with my Pulse software and wouldn't trade it in for anything. I like the freedom of doing designs whenever I need to. 
For the new people, getting into the business, they should think about a more basic software. They could save a lot of money by sending out some of their digitizing.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm just getting to know Pulse Maestro and definitely love the ease of use. I know I'll never be a really good puncher, it's just not where my heart is. But having the tools to modify, scale, add tag lines etc. is invaluable.


----------



## designsofthetime (Mar 15, 2010)

I have Wilcom, and I have total control. I bought it just to use for quick names and try it out. I LOVE IT! It is worth every penny. I agree with the other posts that to get a detailed design digitized by someone that knows their stuff is unbeatable. But for the small little things, TOTAL CONTROL is great.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

I would recomend downloading the free version of Stitch Era. It's fully functional as is, and if you decide to "pay" then you can upgrade to more components and features when you are ready. Go to freesierrasoftware.com


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would definitely start with an editing level and move to digitizing if you really feel its worth the money. One thing to consider when purchasing embroidery software is if you stay in the business more than a few years you'll need to update your software just to keep up with newer operating systems and hardware and have software that's supported by the developer. In other words, you'll have to pay for expensive updates in addition to your initial investment and if you aren't using your software at the level you have, you could have saved some of that initial investment and put it toward updates or another purchase.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

if you have the time to learn digitizing then go for it. it is a learned skill. 

here are some things to consider:
1) wilcom is the best out there. $15K entrance fee
2) digitizers will tell you that you cannot learn it, it is an art. somewhat true. 
3) you customers don't know the difference (see number 2)
4) you can learn and save money but at the cost of time
5) a good relationship with a good digitizer is golden
6) if 5 does not exist then you have no choice but to learn. after 5 years of doing it ourselves we are still learning.


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Just responding to the comment that you can buy good designs. That's true.

But, I do the artwork the customer wants - usually a logo. I can't buy that from someone. Yes, I can send it out to be digitized, but I feel a lot better doing it myself and being able to fix things on the fly if they don't sew properly. Maybe I'm a control freak... or a perfectionist.

I use PE Design Next, because it was bundled with my Brother machine. Yeah, I lust for the top of the line (Wilcom), but thi s is a small startup business for me and 15k for software is not in the cards right now. Maybe next year!


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

If you talk to a wilcom dealer about their trade-in program, you could probably get Embroidery Studio E2 (Level 1) for about $2500

-James Leonard


----------



## fishnstk (Oct 12, 2005)

The only thing I do not like about the Floriani Total Control digitizing software is it has no automatic letter outlining, its all manual. Other than that I think it is a great product. Guess I will just have to do my lettering in Generations. Even Orgins had and auto Outline. Stitch Era I believe also has it and its a heck of alot cheaper than Floriani. my 2 pennys


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Just a question along the lines of this post. 
Why is Bernina software never mentioned? Is it not available there? In South Africa it is used a LOT. I have now got the Version6 designer pack - and what it can do is amazing (but I've never even seen demonstrations of what the others can do).
I think in $ terms it would sell for $2500-$3000.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

AlisonB said:


> Just a question along the lines of this post.
> Why is Bernina software never mentioned? Is it not available there? In South Africa it is used a LOT. I have now got the Version6 designer pack - and what it can do is amazing (but I've never even seen demonstrations of what the others can do).
> I think in $ terms it would sell for $2500-$3000.


Probably because Bernina software is made for use with home sewing/embroidery machines. If you aren't familiar with Bernina then you probably have never heard of the software as they don't market to anything but the home machine user.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks, that makes sense, although I use it quite happily with for SWF1201.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

AlisonB said:


> Thanks, that makes sense, although I use it quite happily with for SWF1201.


I have Ver. 5 and did use it with my Barudan some, especially for lettering. When I changed computers I had problems getting the program to transfer to the new computer so I haven't used it in over a year. It's still sitting on the old computer waiting for me to do something.


----------



## obzelite (Aug 6, 2008)

i would never suggest any type of software that costs more than a couple hundred bucks.

15k is just a ripoff, trying to justify it with claims the market is small is just adding to the deception with lies. I have friends in software houses that charge that much for a one off job, not a global market where every city in every country has a handful of embroidery shops.

coming from a graphics background i just feel like punching the screen when i use some of this 'top of the range' software, its so counter intuitive and frustrating to use.

We just farm it all out, we still make a profit on it and the saving in time when you add a dollar figure to that is huge.

for text, try something like embird 2010, $131 bucks and it does everything i need. add the 131 dollar font expansion and you can convert ttf as well. something the 'leading' software brands charge thousands to do as an addon.

the massive prices for software and the small margins we make on doing jobs has meant we need cheaper software, and small companies like embird using the internet to distribute worldwide cheaply are filling the gap nicely.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

binki said:


> if you have the time to learn digitizing then go for it. it is a learned skill.
> 
> here are some things to consider:
> 2) digitizers will tell you that you cannot learn it, it is an art. somewhat true.
> ...


Agree with you, digitizing from 12 years almost and its art which goes to quality with experience....Yes if u use digitizer, u save time and money....money because some digitizers like me do design on flat prices of $10 or even more affordable prices because digitizing becomes habit and hobby with time....


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

I think i am like most of yall, started with pe design came with my brother 8500.Then i bought Artista version1, Origins,Floriani, & alot of free ones too.
I went to Embird ver 8.8 ,low price to get what i needed to get done, still have artista ver.4 ,
I use to digizted ,when business got busy & I just did not want to take the time anymore to digitzed i farmed it out to a super lady in san antoinio,who worked for a huge digitzing firm , she has the lastest Wilcom ,did awesome work and I have been with her many moons. I still use my Embird to edit, digitzed some,but when the logos come in & or are super large & need to be done over night i give to her. She gives me great low prices& her designs stitch out Perfect everytime. Embird ,I love it !(is very inexpensive.) I still use my Artisita & LOVE IT! I would check around first before you fork over alot of money. What is it you are wanting to do? Names ,Applique, Digitizing takes alot of time. I dont like the auto digitzing,I like to put my stitches where i want them to go. Try many of them out there that have 30 free trials. Just my thoughts on it. ps. I just love love this site.You can learn so many things even if you use to dabble or not dabble in these areas. Thanks everyone !


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wrightdesign said:


> I think i am like most of yall, started with pe design came with my brother 8500.Then i bought Artista version1, Origins,Floriani, & alot of free ones too.
> I went to Embird ver 8.8 ,low price to get what i needed to get done, still have artista ver.4 ,
> I use to digizted ,when business got busy & I just did not want to take the time anymore to digitzed i farmed it out to a super lady in san antoinio,who worked for a huge digitzing firm , she has the lastest Wilcom ,did awesome work and I have been with her many moons. I still use my Embird to edit, digitzed some,but when the logos come in & or are super large & need to be done over night i give to her. She gives me great low prices& her designs stitch out Perfect everytime. Embird ,I love it !(is very inexpensive.) I still use my Artisita & LOVE IT! I would check around first before you fork over alot of money. What is it you are wanting to do? Names ,Applique, Digitizing takes alot of time. I dont like the auto digitzing,I like to put my stitches where i want them to go. Try many of them out there that have 30 free trials. Just my thoughts on it. ps. I just love love this site.You can learn so many things even if you use to dabble or not dabble in these areas. Thanks everyone !


How does what you are using now compare with PE Design? I have PE-8.0 and seems to do fine for basic lettering or resizing things. I don't have a clue how to do more at this point so I send out anything harder to be done professionally.


----------

